# I got my Katahdins this week.



## carolinagirl (Jun 4, 2011)

Here are my Katahdins.  The black and white one is the ram, whom I have named Oreo.  The others are ewes.  All are less than 4 months old.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jun 4, 2011)

Lovely girls and ram!


----------



## Snowhunter (Jun 4, 2011)

They are beautiful! Congrats!!!!


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice looking bunch!


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks.  I had not planned to get a ram since I have a Barbados Black belly ram, but when I saw him I just fell in love.  So my two rams can share a bachelor pad.


----------



## EllieMay (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice bunch!

Congratulations!


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful sheep!  Congrats!  Don't you just love their
hair/wool quality?  Like teddy bears!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## RustyDHart (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice sheep.....I love the ram's color pattern.   Can't wait to see their babies next year.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks again everyone.  These sheep are just adorable to me.  I do love their curly coats.  So cuddly looking!  they were not handled much prior to coming here, except for being chased into a pen and dewormed, and then roughly handled on their way to my truck.  They have never known that people can actually be nice so they were pretty freaked out by me at first.  They are calming down nicely.  I was able to pet the today while they ate their breakfast, which is a first.  The ram is still really leery of me, but he will come around too.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 5, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Thanks again everyone.  These sheep are just adorable to me.  I do love their curly coats.  So cuddly looking!  they were not handled much prior to coming here, except for being chased into a pen and dewormed, and then roughly handled on their way to my truck.  They have never known that people can actually be nice so they were pretty freaked out by me at first.  They are calming down nicely.  I was able to pet the today while they ate their breakfast, which is a first.  The ram is still really leery of me, but he will come around too.


You may want to just ignore him and don't make him friendly.  It's good that rams have a healthy dose of respect (and maybe a touch of fear) of humans.  Once their hormones kick in they will think they can invade peoples' personal space!


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks.  Yeah I don't want to make a pet out of him.  As cute as he is, he won't be so cute when he's 200 pounds.  I plan to get the girls really tame though.  I am going to ignore him. They won't be together much longer anyway.  The new pasture is almost done and the girls will all move out there.  The two rams will be separated and I won't mess with them at all, other than to feed them.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh!  They are lovely!  And the ram lamb in totally incredible!


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks!  I am really happy with them.  There is one ewe that's a little smaller (she may also be younger) and when it's time to start breeding them, I may put her in with the Blackbelly ram for her first lambs instead of this big boy.  He is really thick.  His back is very wide and strong.  I love this ram!


----------

